# Lavricables - Impressions & Discussion Thread



## Wladimir

Hello and welcome,

since there was no established thread about Lavricables brand, I decided to start one, where owners can share their experience and people looking for aftermarket cables can find more information to decide on.

So without further ado, let's kick this first post off with my first humble review here at Head-Fi!

*Used gear & where I'm coming from*

I'm auditioning Meze Empyreans for a third week already, they were my dream headphones ever since I found magic in my 99 Classics. After my initial "wow" effect had worn out and started to be actually critical about these beautifully mastercrafted headphones, I slowly became little disappointed by their tonality in upper registers - I was missing that sparkle I'm used to hear with my (heavily) modded 99C. Surely, mine 99's are tuned nowhere near neutral, but anyway I wanted to have more of that joyful spirit with Empyreans.

It could be that Empys deserve better than my RME ADI-2 DAC can deliver and they're known to scale tremendously with better gear, but on the other hand my current 99C are singing beautifully with this DAC/AMP and it's certainly the best system out of 9 others I tried so far (but they were cheaper as well), so there must be also something else holding the Empys back.

Few nice guys, who I'm in contact here at Head-Fi suggested that the stock cable isn't doing any justice to Empyreans, so I searched the internet and picked Lavricables Grand, 6N Multistrand litz version to try. I know from my own experience that good quality cable can make a positive audible difference (among other upgrades, I also bought Meze's own SPC cable for my 99C), so I was expecting to hear SOME difference, just didn't know how much. I also ordered a 100 hrs burn-in service, to be able to hear the (almost) "final sound" and all differences right away.

*Sonic impressions*

When I first plugged the new cable in and fired Empys up, I knew immediately that the change is there and it's not any subtle. And it's a very welcomed change indeed. I was little worried from the start, if I'd be able to pick up enough differences with my modest gear (relative to Empyreans), although enhanced with aftermarket power supply and quality USB cable, but my worries were quickly dissipated. Empys just came to life and became vivid I was expecting them to be from the start.

With the stock cable there was (for my taste) lacking clarity and sparkle in high-mids and treble region, to me it seemed like rolled-off, but that's probably not the right way to describe it. Anyway, when I tried to EQ them within my RME, that didn’t really help, actually it made sound little worse (harsh).

But with this cable, it seems (to me) like the whole frequency spectrum above 2-3 kHz is improved to a nicer, more natural and pleasing tonality. It's more vivid, more enjoyable, female vocals have more "soul", I confess that I even got emotionally touched by few songs now...
I also find the bass to be more textured, not compressed in a tight spectrum like with stock cable, but it has more layers/resolution and I would say that it also digs deeper into sub-bass region. Overall the Empyreans jumped at least one tier with their presentation and now I’m enjoying them very much.

*Build, ergonomics & services*

The cable is nice to touch, feels very rigid and robust. It doesn't coil like the stock cable and can be bent to all directions, just not in sharp angles, but that is expected, since it's quite thick. Aeco 6.3mm plug is surprisingly heavy, so that adds to overall quality feeling. I opted for less expensive Rean mini xlr-plugs, now I'm curious if Furutech wouldn't be even better, but I guess I'll never know  The splitter is a transparent piece of isolation of some sort, it's makes the design overall simplistic and elegant.  

Communication from Lavricables was excellent, they were replying to all my questions almost immediately and even offered me an individual, faster EU shipping. The cable was then made and shipped to my doors in about a week and that includes also that 100 hrs burn-in time! So really fast production.

*My personal conclusion*

To sum it up, before with the stock cable, I wasn’t REALLY enjoying Empyreans as I expected to, but with this cable, it changed for the better and more than I hoped it would. It doesn't only sound a lot better, but also looks and feels much more premium. A worthy upgrade to already beautiful headphones, as they deserve. Now I just simply wouldn't want Empyreans without this cable anymore.

Now some photos (I have no talent or solid equipment for this, so excuse this basic composition and quality )


----------



## Yoram Diamand

Hi, I have this same cable, the Litz Grand, and it was needed compared to the stock cable. My dacamp is the Feliks audio Euforia with the Ayre QB-9 Twenty. For my birthday I bought better tubes and I'll buy a Lavricables Grand RCA-RCA 50 cm cable, to finetune my expensive hobby. Lavricables is generous with the amount of good silver they offer for your money. Best wishes Yoram


----------



## lnforno

So I have actually been interested in Lavricables for a while, but been put off due to the price. Interested in the Grand Line for Focal headphones, but are these cables really worth it? Would cost around $700 for it.


----------



## Yoram Diamand

lnforno said:


> So I have actually been interested in Lavricables for a while, but been put off due to the price. Interested in the Grand Line for Focal headphones, but are these cables really worth it? Would cost around $700 for it.


I do not have Focal cans. The Utopia are called bright, so perhaps silver is a risk. The Meze with cupper are muddy, so they need the siver clarity. The improvement with the Meze is very much worth the money


----------



## Wladimir

lnforno said:


> So I have actually been interested in Lavricables for a while, but been put off due to the price. Interested in the Grand Line for Focal headphones, but are these cables really worth it? Would cost around $700 for it.


If it's worth it, it depends only on your ears. For me and Empyreans, definitely. How will Focal react to silver cable, I can't tell. But I don't think that added silver will somehow ruin otherwise quality headphone. Thin silver cable might cause some problems for bottom end, but thick cable as this one should provide enough headroom for as much bass as you like. I'm now feeding Empys from GS-X mini and I can EQ them even +10dB at 50 Hz, yet headphones respond with thunder on this silver cable 

Maybe you can try to arrange a trial period for it, so if you won't like it, you can always send it back. For a standard sized (2m) cable it should be possible with no questions asked, but you can always ask the seller for any specifics, that is priceless


----------



## omega1990

Hello, I wanted to provide others with my own review of the Master Silver Ultrasone edition 5, 8 m upgrade cable. I got mine with 4 pin neutrik xlr 4 pin with Multistrand litz awg22 (4 cores) and 150hrs of burn in. The version of the edition 5 I own is the unlimited one.

My general feelings about the edition 5 are very positive, but I felt the E5 could do alot more than what the stock cable would allow. Initial sound impressions of this headphone with the stock cable would be neutral, lite on bass, smooth mids and treble with clean vocals. Soundstage is big for a closed back with a dynamic impact that is less of a punch and more of a hard slap.

The stock cable I have is a 3.5mm and personally while I enjoyed the headphones lightweight,  easy to drive smooth neutral sound, the stock cable has issues that are noted in reviews of this headphone. The connector type is MMCX and it is known to have issues staying properly connected to this headphone. At times the connection would loosen or move in a way that would for just a second cut off sound from one side or the other. So upgrading this cable for me was a must.

I received my cable in a small box. I ordered my cable with a black sleeve and it was stored in nice looking black bag. The cable itself is very lightweight and does not easily tangle. When I tried connecting them to the E5 I had to push a little harder then when I connected the stock cable, but once connected the fit is tight which assures me that it won't loosen like the stock cable did.

Now I use 2 amps to power most of my headphones. The Klipsch heritage amp and the THX AAA 789. I like to go back and forth between them as the klipsch adds some warmth and the 789 brings a more clinical transparent sound. For the E5, I mostly used the klipsch amp and attached a 1/4 inch adapter for the single ended output to get a boost in the bass. The 789 when using the stock cable did make it a little more punchy but it provided less bass.

So when I attached the lavricable to the E5, I instinctively connected it to the klipsch amp. The website said the cable "Will dramatically improve full potential of your setup by revealing pleasant transparency, wider soundstage and crystal clarity!" I can confirm the following. Transparency noticeably improved and actually helped the Soundstage and imaging. Certain songs when conveying instruments that would be placed furthest to to the left and right could be heard with increased clarity. Instruments within the soundfield could be better located, another small but noticeable improvement. 

Treble and mids gained small welcoming improvements in detail and clarity. However, while the headphone maintained a smooth sound, something else happened that I did not see coming. The bass increased by quite alot when using this cable on the klipsch amp. When listening to rap or Latin acoustics the bass was boosted enough on the klipsch amp that it was starting to overpower the mids and treble. It sounded very much like a different headphone. It was fun but not ideal. So since I go back and forth between amps, I connected it to the 789 and that's when everything came together.

The 789's punchy clear sound, coupled with the bass boost and other previously mentioned technical improvements from the cable led to a potential being realized. Now I can enjoy the E5 with a bass presence that has more weight than what the stock cable provided. The hard slap is much more like a pleasing strong punch and even though the bass is boosted more to my preferences for this specific headphone I've not lost but only gained better mids and treble. Vocals can be heard with excellent clarity. The boosted bass did not protrude on the mids and treble as it did on the klipsch amp.

Overall I was very impressed and will be considering this brand when I'm ready to upgrade cables for my other headphones.


----------



## Sunset1982

Hey guys! I want to share my impressions of my new Lavricables Grand 20 core cable for my Meze Empyrean.

I ordered the cable form the lavricables online shop for a price of 529 € (with the 150 hours burn in service). I contacted lavricables before I send my order. All my questions were answered fast and they were kind an helpful. All in all, a very good expirience. Because of the bought burn in service, my order took of course about a week to be send.
I choose Lavricables, because it ships from europe and so I don't have to pay additional custom fees for the import here in Germany. There a sure some nice cable munfacturers out there, but in europe there are not much possibilities.   

So I bought my Meze Empyrean 8 weeks ago together with the Meze silver upgraded copper cable. That cable had a nice look and feel. I liked the silver finish with a litte copper shimmer. Soundwise it was good, but had the feeling, that there could be more clarity. The Empyrean seemed to play a litte to dark and muddy I would say. I have no compairison to the Empyreans stock cable, because I bought it with the upgraded Meze cable and never had my hands on the original cable. 

The Lavricabeles Grand 20 came in a nice little black cloth bag. I ordered a 2m long Multistrand litz 6n awg20 cryo (4 cores) cable, with Aeco XLR 4 Gold (copper) and Rean headphone jacks.

First thing i noticed was, that it is lighter an thinner than the Meze cable. It really feels good and doesn't put much additional weight to your headphones. Look with the silver cable is nice, but the Meze cooper shimmer was just a bit more beautiful. One negative thing I noticed: the cable had a bit of a bad smell, like something smoked. I think this could come from the manufactoring process. It almost gone after some days of use, but maybe Lavricables can find a way to get rid of this smell in future cable sells.

Sound:
Soundwise I can clearly here a difference. Even it is not night and day, it is noticeable. My Empyrean lost that bit of muddy bass. It seems to be a bit better contolled in the lower end. In the upper range it plays also to be a bit clearer and with a tight bit more air. I would say a little more open and transparent. 

I can't tell if burn in is a thing for this cable, because of the used burn in service.

All in all, I like my Empyreans sound signature more with the new cable. For me it was a good investion. If it is worth 500 € for everyone? I don't know, but if you want the least bit of performance out of your headphone, together with a nice look and premium feel, I would highly recommend buying this cable.


----------



## Andricop (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I had several Ultimate silver AWG24 cables for my IEM in 2.5, 4.4, 2 pins and MMCX and I liked them very very much!
Built quality and mainly the comfort are top notch.
I remember swapping my Sony Kimber Kable with the Ultimate Silver to pair my Sony IER-Z1R with a WM-1Z and it was a revelation, like if a veil was removed, soundstage was wider, layering was better, and it brought a welcome brightness to the sound.


----------



## mammal

Guys at @lavricables are criminally underrated, they are willing to work with you on ANY project imaginable and finish your cable in 2-3 days, reply on the weekend, just wonderful customer experience. Here are my 2x 3-Pin female XLRs to 4-Pin female XLRs that I plan to use for my Chord Hugo TT2 with Abyss AB-1266 TC. It is from their Grand line, with upgraded AECO plugs, what a nice quality.


----------



## sp33ls

I also just picked up some @lavricables and agree with the above statement. Totally underrated. The materials and construction punch way above its price range.

I'm using the Litz, 4 conductor "master" grade silver conductor with my ZMF Verité Open. The combination is superb. While I'm not a big believer in cables making "night and day" differences, there's definitely something here, albeit subtle. The Verite is known for being fast and detailed, yet musical. Comparing this to the stock, copper cable,  results in the lavricable allowing the Verite to be... well, just more of the itself. 

Personally, I wouldn't invest in any cables with the expectation of major sonic improvements. Instead, I feel it's best to focus on the quality of the construction and components, as well as the aesthetic. The fact that I noticed subtle, sonic improvements is the icing on the cake and only substantiates the quality of this cable. 

Highly recommend checking lavricables out next time you're looking for premium cables.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Did anyone try the grand 30 core Power cable?


----------



## simorag (May 9, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Did anyone try the grand 30 core Power cable?



*GRAND 30 CORE SILVER MAINS EU US POWER CABLE IMPRESSIONS*

During the last month I had the chance of trying the Lavricables Grand power cable in my system.

I started the testing expecting some relatively easy A/B sessions in order to get the idea of where the cable fits in between the characteristics of the other cables I selected for my gear, but it quickly turned out that the evaluation was going to take longer than expected.

Basically, I wasn't able to identify meaningful differences with quick A/B switching from the start, so I decided to move to longer listening sessions (days), which allowed me to grasp the pairing of the Grand with the various pieces of my setup in a more consistent way, thus making subsequent comparisons easier.

In my cable loom, which I refined after a few iterations, I now use an old Shunyata Alpha HC with my DAC (Chord DAVE), Audioquest NRG-1000 for the amp, Hurricane HC for power conditioner, and Hurricane Source for my music server.

I started with the amplifier. The first impression I had it was of a more controlled, quick and tight low end, with no loss of extension. A cleaner sound with fast rise and shorter decay of notes, but still with a very satisfying roundness. Tonality was overall unchanged, where the overall snappiness / bounciness of the amp response the most peculiar modification. Rhythmic drive and PrAT were consequently improved as it was the liveliness of the presentation.

Transparency is another area where I found a benefit, which, together with the improved articulation of the notes, provided a nice sense of ease of reading into the score.

Midrange bloom and weight were comparatively a bit reduced. Overall effect on my amp was similar to what I get (although to a lesser degree) when I roll my Mullard CV491 NOS tube to my Fivre: a more dynamic and sculpted sound with more agility and less lushness.

I would say that the Lavricables Grand is a very good match for my Riviera AIC-10 amplifier.




When I moved to my Music Server, the differences were somewhat easier to identify. In this case the Grand precision provided to the server an almost mechanical character, which I did not particularly enjoyed. Also, some dryness creeped in, sucking out a bit too much of resonance tail and complexity, thus making for example piano listening a less relaxing and enveloping experience.

On the other hand, the additional background blackness made electronic music sound spectacular, thanks to an almost holographic display of very distinct sound sources popping out of nowhere.

Finally, I tried the Grand on my DAVE and I found these two go very well together, meaning that they do very well similar things. The DAVE seemed even more three-dimensional sounding and resolving, providing an almost tactile feeling to sound images. Timing was especially compelling, toe tapping assured. For example, momentum produced by double bass sections in a jazz band, or drums kicks, or brass blasting out were exciting and involving.

Notes were lighter, and clarity improved, reminding of a sunny winter day where everything seems easy to detect and even things far away seem at an arm's length.

Overall, I really enjoyed my time with the Grand, it is extremely well built and pleasing to the eye without being flashy or intrusive, and sonically like a stream of pristine water springing from a high mountain. It is energetic, pure, transparent and refreshing, all virtues that can be exploited with synergy and personal taste in mind, as always with audio gear.


----------



## ThanatosVI

simorag said:


> *GRAND 30 CORE SILVER MAINS EU US POWER CABLE IMPRESSIONS*
> 
> During the last month I had the chance of trying the Lavricables Grand power cable in my system.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that review


----------



## Sajid Amit

Hello everyone. I recently received a Lavricables Grand Line Silver awg20 cable and reviewed it as follows, paired with the HIFIMAN Susvara. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lavricables-reference-headphone-cable.22678/reviews#review-25907





Hope you get a chance to read!


----------



## MadScience

Wonderful Cables!
I have several Ultimate Silver Balanced Cables for Audeze, Focal, Hifiman and the detail in Vocal Delay trails are so much better even compared to another brand of Silver Cables that I have


----------



## JGR1

Hi, after trying several USB cables, I ordered a ULTIMATE SILVER DUAL HEADED USB INTERCONNECT CABLE. Very happy with it, clear, transparant, dynamic and great resolution. Easy to use as well, the cable is very flexible. Needs serious time to play in, at first sounded a little thin. I guess for a little more richness the Master version is the way to go, but that is for another day!


----------



## mammal

For anyone interested in Lavricables Grand headphone cable, here is my review. I compare it with JPS Labs (Abyss) Superconductor cable as well.


----------



## thePhones (Aug 19, 2021)

*Review of Master silver cable for Hifiman Arya and Grand silver cable for Focal Utopia*

First I wanted to wait for my review as lavricables said there is a burn in period after it sounds even better. But the differences compared to the cables that come with each headphone are so obvious that I feel confident to give my opinion right now. And if it changes to the better even more after some listening time I have nothing against that.

You can see my setup below how all listening was done.
The build feels fantastic, I don‘t even notice them on my headphone and lap anymore. That doesn‘t mean the gauge is too small, quite the contrary, just the bulk of rubber is missing. Looks, feel, fantastic!
Shipping with UPS was also fast... from Latvia to Germany after the order was placed, 2 days, wow!

The sound differences the cables make to each headphone are more or less the same with just slight differences, so I can‘t really compare the difference between the grand and the master cable as they are not interchangeable between the two headphones.

Simply put both cables give you more transparency. By that I don‘t mean just brighter, but the differences in timbre between the instruments become bigger. So yes some instruments sound brighter (not harsher) but for example a saxophone stays soft and warm. That for me is one of the biggest differences is that I can tell instruments apart a lot better by their timbre.
The soundstage feels bigger and airy, especially noticeable with the Utopia, almost like hearing real and precise depth on a headphone for the first time. Not only bigger but instruments are placed more precisely and I can pin point them even better now. I can see the strings on a guitar clearly, the stick hitting the drums…
Both headphones are sounding more dynamic with exact punch and that throughout the frequency range. I was afraid that the Utopia would be too dynamic but as the soundstage opened up it was well compensated through that. Actually a lot more albums were listenable because the closed in feeling was gone.
Arya has lost the dynamic compression that was present when I turned the volume up. The punch does not get reduced in higher volumes anymore. I always thought this is due to the driver but it seems to be due to the smaller gauge cable.
The detail retrieval is better without the highs getting more aggressive, it just was (again) more precise.
I would say that the base maybe got deeper but more noticeably you could tell the deepest two octaves better apart.
Voices became way more real, everything is more real but with voices it was so extremely obvious.
Another good thing is that I can switch between Arya and Utopia a lot easier because they seem to have lost a lot of coloration. They both still are quite different headphones but the timbre of instruments and the acoustic space is more the same.
I am very much amazed how much of a difference those cables make and was also expecting a harsher sound but it´s just more airy in a very soft/neutral way.

If I have to put numbers on it I would say for the Utopia it made a change of 30% and the Arya 20% better. But my personal musical enjoyment in both cases was more like a 50% increase. YMMV…. of course.
I will buy another pair for sure.

Update: There seems to be some smoothing of the treble happening after 20-30 hours of listening. I did not find the sound very harsh to begin with but the highs sound now more natural to me. Wether this is due to brain burn in or some cable change may remain a discussion for another eternity.
I am starting to believe…


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Hi Guys, I need help deciding between Master line and Grand line for my ZMF Verite Closed. Price difference is around USD 150. Is it worth the difference ?


----------



## thePhones

I have the Grand for Utopia and HD800 now, the Master for Arya and Ultrasone Edition 5. I have more breathless moments with HD800 and Utopia, but they where my favorite headphones in the first place. Go with Grand for peace of mind or with master for peace with your wife😄


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Very wise advice. Thank you😃😃😃


----------



## MadScience

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Hi Guys, I need help deciding between Master line and Grand line for my ZMF Verite Closed. Price difference is around USD 150. Is it worth the difference ?


I have quite a few of the Ultimate and have been very happy with them then I got the Master for portable use and the Grand for home use and they both are nice but the Grand is a larger gauge and feels more substantial especially where the ear connectors are 
I haven’t really A/B but they both sound wonderful but the Grand is what I will get from now on


----------



## Blackbriar0216

MadScience said:


> I have quite a few of the Ultimate and have been very happy with them then I got the Master for portable use and the Grand for home use and they both are nice but the Grand is a larger gauge and feels more substantial especially where the ear connectors are
> I haven’t really A/B but they both sound wonderful but the Grand is what I will get from now on


Thanks for that. Can you please A/B and let me know what differences do you find ? Thank you.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Got the Grand Cable for Verite Closed. Couldn't be happier. Now looking into RCA interconnect. Has anyone tried their Grand RCA interconnect ?


----------



## sarang-i

*Review of Lavricable Master silver XLR balanced interconnects*

Intro: This review has been done with mainly wrote from notions with my headphone system.
Used gears(order by from source to headphone): PC - uptone regen - intona 2.0 5kv(curious evolve usb) - Holo audio spring3 KTE - Holo audio azure Amp/preamp - HE6seV2 - Lavricables's ultimate headphone cable w/ aeco 4pin plug.

After much enjoyed ultimate headphone cable for he6se half of this year, I think I should shoot out to try Master line interconnects.
Although master line have a bit higher price range than ultimate line, it offered with AECO plugs.
The Aeco plugs basically are made of copper material with gold or rhodium plated pins, its conductivity and resistance coherence are thought to be better than those of ultimate line provided.
For that reason I have bought Master interconnects.

The Master balanced interconnect cable is offered different length: 0.5m, 1m, 1.25m, 1.5m, 2m.
I bought 0.5m and it is priced less than audioquest's columbia or wireworld's eclipse 8.

From this part, I explain my thought and experience using with below cables mainly through comparison side by side.
I had bunch of interconnects and still have few, and those are WW eclipse7 balanced, XLO ultraplus balanced, cheap canare cables.
The eclipse7 has very good tonality and considered as having more neutral presentation.
However this WW cable has smeared glare in highs and the sound is a bit harsh.
I think you should by now think about what you have been told that why silver cable or silver plated cable sound harsher than OCC,OFC copper conducts, But no, that is not true al least with Lavricable.
WW cable known to be never have any sibilant than any other cable, and also does nothing special in every frequency, it is just not right when compared to Lavricables.
I give you further explanation that Lavri not only has effortless presentation, also it has superb detail retrieval.(I'm still doing the break in process, at this time, it should be 70 hours by now)
And this applied same results to XLO cable.
The Ultraplus line of XLO is very good price per dollar, but it is  inconvenient to use as they are very steep cables.
In sound wise, it loses detail to WW or Lavri, but have more intimate presentation though.

*Final thought: this cable has so much details, however, most strength potion of it is effortless sounding, yet have authority of every spectrum in low bottom to high.*
So This cable now prove itself with priced far less than its competitor, also it proves well-made silver cables are better than OCC copper cables with even better tonality.
You don't have to worry about EMI, or RF issues, as it has woven construct, which rejects from any interference, And i heard there is no interference induced.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Thanks for sharing your thought. I have ordered Grand 20 core RCA interconnect.


----------



## Fife

JGR1 said:


> Hi, after trying several USB cables, I ordered a ULTIMATE SILVER DUAL HEADED USB INTERCONNECT CABLE. Very happy with it, clear, transparant, dynamic and great resolution. Easy to use as well, the cable is very flexible. Needs serious time to play in, at first sounded a little thin. I guess for a little more richness the Master version is the way to go, but that is for another day!


Just got my Ultimate silver usb (usb to micro usb) for Hugo2.


----------



## Clawd

Hello, just to share my experience with the three Lavricables I bought. (For Final Audio D8000, for Hifiman Susvara, and for Mysphere 3.2.)

As sources, I use Chord Blu MK2 with Chord Dave, connected by double SOtM BNC cables, and an Accuphase DP 570.
As amps, I use a Viva audio 2A3, Tskaridis Apollon monoblocks, and an Audiovalve Solaris with an internal DAC.

Grand Line silver cable with Final Audio D8000.
May be the more impressive result. The D8000 is an headphone I really like, for its impact, its dense and meaty sound, but for me it was lacking a touch of subtlety, sharpness and layering.

So I was hopping the Grand Line could bring some of that to the table. And it did. It brought exactly that: clarity; transparency; wider, airier and deeper soundstage. The improvement with the D8000 was worth every euro. It completely took this headphone to a next level, like really TOTL, up there with the Susvara and the Abyss Phi TC.

Grand Line silver cable with Hifiman Susvara.
Another great result. This aftermarket cable had big effect here:
Bass slams more, and, at the same time, it is more “under control”.
Better layering in the midrange, more air around the instruments, allowing better imaging and depth.
Treble is sparkier, without becoming harsh or aggressive.

Reference silver Mysphere 3 upgade cable.
I immediately perceived an improvement. To be honest, it was not day and night, as the Mysphere premium cable is already a good one, but with the Lavricable, everything was sounding a bit better: Better precision, better layering, better transparency, better depth.

I may add that I have had a perfect customer experience. They are very responsive, even on week-ends, and communication is very fluent and pleasant. And I agree with other testimonies here: very reliable and under-rated company.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Got my Grand 20core RCA interconnects yesterday. Lavricables does it again. Smooth, Amazing micro details. Higher the volume I crank up, instead of getting shouty, It draws me more into the music. Its like every sound in music increases in vertical depth (sounds grand) if you know what I mean.


----------



## rreynolds

So glad that I stumbled upon this company. After trying a myriad of different cables from different manufacturers, this was legitimately the first time I plugged a cable in and noticed an immediate difference. Opted for the Master Silver with dual-3pin AECO XLR's (no burn in) for my HiFiman HE1000SE's, as well as the Master Silver XLR Interconnects (100 hours burn-in).

Build Quality: To be honest, I'd be lying if I didn't admit these are the most beautiful cables I've ever used. Right out of the box they arrive in a decently small black bag displaying the companies name. It also includes a sticker, who doesn't like stickers? All in all, anything from the Master and above is premium feeling and the AECO connectors have a weight to them that adds to the higher quality build Lavricables is reaching for.

Sound impressions: Once broken in, the soundstage and distance between instruments became pretty apparent. Highs-Upper Mids had a greater sense of air and female vocals especially, decay with incredible accuracy. Switching between the stock cable and the silver, the stock kind of rounded the edges off a bit eliminating some of the detail retrieval the HE1000SE is famous for. With the silver, bass hits like a sledgehammer and is incredibly accurate and textured. Listening to ''In Your Eyes'' by The Weeknd, the bass was direct, shaped, and clearly presented at the bottom of the soundstage providing a foundation for all of the microdynamics to shine through. Of all my years of auditioning different headphones and cables, never have I heard such an audible difference from such a ''minor'' addition to ones audio system.

Once I installed the Master Silver Interconnects between my McInsoth MHA200 and Denafrips Venus II, the improvements became even more apparent. Everything became just a notch better. Currently own a pair of Susvaras and have ordered the Grand Line with AECO connectors for them. Can't imagine going with another company for my cables. These are special, and some of the nicest audio jewelry my eyes have ever gazed upon.


----------



## andyfrut

Hi, I can't decide between Master vs Grand for my LCD-X (2021). Anyone have compared both side by side?


----------



## Tanjiro

Blind bought a Master Line iem cable two weeks ago.  The purchase experience was very satisfying.  Quick email response. Had placed my order on Saturday and received the cable next Wednesday.  The cable is very light, supple & comfort to use.  

One thing to note is this cable needs over 200 hours burn in ( more than 150 hours recommended) to show its true performance in my case.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

andyfrut said:


> Hi, I can't decide between Master vs Grand for my LCD-X (2021). Anyone have compared both side by side?


Go with the Grand as you dont have to worry about upgrading later.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Lavricables are very addictive. Once you get it, immediately you will wonder whats the next line up will sound like. You can always order two. Keep one you like and return the other one. Just confirm this with them before ordering.


----------



## Blackbriar0216 (Nov 24, 2021)

Three words after trying out GRand 28 core Dual USB cable from Lavricables: "What the ***". More microdetail, and life like ambience/staging. Worth every dollar. The differences were not night and day from Audioquest Carbon USB cable but it was clear step up and very noticeable. For the given price of Audioquest Carbon and Grand core USB cable, It is totally worth it. For any given Pure Silver USB cable, you would be looking at least double the price of Grand and I highly doubt other brands of Pure silver usb cable is going to be worthy in terms of sound performance gain if there is any.


----------



## Gforce8

Visited their website and couldn't find any Grand cables for IEM. Any one have any idea if they offer Grand series for IEMs?


----------



## thePhones

Gforce8 said:


> Visited their website and couldn't find any Grand cables for IEM. Any one have any idea if they offer Grand series for IEMs?


You can ask them to make almost anything regarding their cables. For me personally the Grand would be a bit too thick and heavy for an IEM.


----------



## Gforce8

thePhones said:


> You can ask them to make almost anything regarding their cables. For me personally the Grand would be a bit too thick and heavy for an IEM.


Nice~ I've sent them an email already. 😊


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Anybody who is interested in buying Grand ZMF MEZE AUDEZE Lavricables headphone upgrade cable 1.5m, please message me.


----------



## alota

@lavricables please, i have a question. About iem cables which difference about reference and ultimate? Both are 24 awg. In master the cable is 22. Thank you in advance


----------



## lavricables

@alota Reference is made of awg28 solid core wire. Ultimate is awg24 multistrand litz which is very soft and flexible same as Master which has awg22 gauge. More about litz wires could be found on our blog. Have a nice day!


----------



## alota

lavricables said:


> @alota Reference is made of awg28 solid core wire. Ultimate is awg24 multistrand litz which is very soft and flexible same as Master which has awg22 gauge. More about litz wires could be found on our blog. Have a nice day!


Thank you. Probably you need to correct the description. In iem reference for campfire i saw this: 
new v5.0 (available now in awg24 multistrand litz version).
Very noticeable upgrade and step over the standard cable!


----------



## Ragnar-BY

I did not notice before that there is a thread dedicated to Lavricables. I would also like to leave my impressions.

I have been using Lavricables Grand since 2019. I bought it to pair with Meze Empyrean and it was a game changing experience. I've already sold my Empys, but the cable is still with me. After retermination I use this cable with T+A Solitaire P and again very pleased with the result. Considering quite competitive prices and super-fast service, Lavriсables is probably the best custom cable manufacturer I've come across so far. Highly recommended!


----------



## jonathan c

For the past 2-1/2+ years, I have been using a Lavricables Grand Silver cable for my Beyers DT-1770 Pro and DT-880. Fantastic quality and sound. Highly recommended!


----------



## krude (Jan 25, 2022)

Just received the same cable for Susvara. No burin in, the difference in clarity accross the range is night and day from the stock cable. It's like someone removed some wool from the drivers, night and day difference, didn't even have to a / b test, it's one of those where you plug it in and go ... "yeah, wow" : ) it's still early days but imagine it will get even better with some burn in : )


----------



## haweckO (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi guys,

I just want to share my 3rd experience with LavriCables,

Yesterday I received my GRAND cable for DCA Stealth. From the past I knew that it will be sounding amazing, but what suprised me the most was DCA connectors which was used.
I am trying to say, that I had experience with many 3rd party custom cables for MrSpeakers/DCA headphones (some of them very expensive), but non of them has so good connectors like from Lavri. They hold perfectly tight, without any loose like others. This ”loose” bother me when I moved my head on second monitor, because I always heard this sound during music playback.

Lavri cables are not the cheapest one on the market (they even must increased prices a little bit), but the quality strands together with excellent craftsmanship makes them absolutely fantastic for my needs. They are flexible, lightweight, zero microphonic, and are made from silver conductor which I prefer.
One thing I know for sure: You will never see me selling my Lavri Grand cables here.


----------



## NoTimeFor (Mar 30, 2022)

Just want to share my experience with Lavricable.

Few weeks ago, I bought a pair of gently used RCA cables from Lavricable. Once I plug them into my system, I heard a nice improvement over the copper cables I was using. Background became more quiet and smoothed off edges in the sound. This is what good cables should do; less noise and let me hear more music. Intrigued by the RCA cables, it made me wanting to try the grand line headphone cable as I was looking to upgrade my headphone cable.

After waiting for about 1.5 week (including 150 hours burn in time), my grand line headphone cable finally arrived. The cable was very soft to touch and flexible. Overall craftsmanship is top notch here; all components scream quality and they were masterfully put together.  

I do not have much experience with pure silver cables, but my 2 channel HIFI has pure gold/silver cables that project very sweet, smooth, and open sound. So when I was ordering the grand line headphone cable, I was hoping to get similar sonic signatures over the factory copper headphone cable I was using.

Once I plugged in the grand line cable into my headphones and amp and start playing music, my mouth opened. With Diana Phi, the change was not night and day, but music sounded grounded. Those little background details in a song became more apparent. Imaging & separation became more dramatic too. Everything sounded so much more refined.

The revelation came when I plugged the cable into Audioquest Nighthawk. I don't think many Nighthawk owners will pair up this level of cable with it given the expense. However, this is where I heard the most improvement. The Hawks sounded freaking AMAZING with this cable. Bass kicked harder and treble/mid got much more open & delicate. I actually bought this cable for Diana, but I've been spending more time with the hawks so far 

I am very happy with the wonderful cable that Lavricable made for me. I plan to update cables for my headphone system and Lavricable will be my go to source for it!


----------



## devilboy

Loving my new Lavri Grand on my Meze Elite with Furutech and Aeco plugs.


----------



## jieranli

I have a question. Are the cables of the same line for different headphones different? For example, I want to find a pair of cables for Abyss Diana TC, it appears the Grand line for it is out of stock. The same line cables for Susvara are still in stock.  I think they use the same 2.5 connectors and cable cores no?


----------



## lavricables (Apr 8, 2022)

Same wire is used, the only difference is connectors. All Grand line headphone cables are out of stock at the moment. They will be available closer to the end of the month. Ultimate line will be restocked next week.
For Diana TC we could offer awg22 Master line made and shipped in few days.


----------



## jieranli

How would you describe the difference in sound characteristics of the master line and grand line?


----------



## lavricables

in general Grand gives deeper low end register and more energy due to the gauge (total gauge is awg19 (awg20 silver + graphene groups)), a bit better microdynamics and openness. It has fast pacing and rhythm. Master is a bit slightly more warm due to occ copper strands in the middle, however still very open and revealing. It has been revised last year (copper strands + different wire geometry) and now is even closer to the Grand. Both represent great upgrade options for Diana headphones. Hope it helps.


----------



## Toonartist

Will be looking at a balanced XLR 4 pin Grand for the Meze Elite but also need an adapter so I can use the balanced cable with a 6.35 SE amp. Would you make an adapter for the Grand? Cheers


----------



## lavricables

hi! Sure, you could find it here. Cheers


----------



## Toonartist

Excellent, thanks. Any date yet when the Grand will be back in stock? Thanks


----------



## lavricables

it should be available in the end of the month/ beginning of May. Drop us an email (info@lavricables.com) and will let you know once the order could be placed.
Have a nice day!


----------



## jieranli

That sounds very cool! I'm not well versed in cable science. I read that silverplated copper cable can be brighter than pure silver cable due to the skin effect. Does that statement have any merit in your opinion?  

I assume the Grand XLRs are still in stock?


----------



## lavricables

yes, all solid core cables are in stock.
It depends on particular cable actually.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

jieranli said:


> I read that silverplated copper cable can be brighter than pure silver cable due to the skin effect.


Depends on what exactly you call “bright”. I have stock (silver plated copper), pure copper Arctic Magnus and pure silver Lavricables grand cables for my Solitaire P. Grand gives more highs than copper or silver plated cables, but at the same time it’s less harsh and sibilants are less sharp. Formally speaking it could be called “brighter” cable because of tonal balance. However high frequencies sound so refined that Grand is also the smoothest and less fatiguing of all three.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 17, 2022)

Ragnar-BY said:


> Depends on what exactly you call “bright”. I have stock (silver plated copper), pure copper Arctic Magnus and pure silver Lavricables grand cables for my Solitaire P. Grand gives more highs than copper or silver plated cables, but at the same time it’s less harsh and sibilants are less sharp. Formally speaking it could be called “brighter” cable because of tonal balance. However high frequencies sound so refined that Grand is also the smoothest and less fatiguing of all three.


Absolutely ditto about the metals’ sonics. I also think that the most important part of the headphone cable is the quality of connection between the wires and the plug (TRS, XLR…) pins.  EDIT: Lavricables Grand in action…


----------



## nagi8404

My Master cables for HD800S just arrived.
I didn't opt for the burnin service, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Kran

nagi8404 said:


> My Master cables for HD800S just arrived.
> I didn't opt for the burnin service, but I'm liking it so far.


Did it improve the vocal of HD800S? I love j-pop but I got HD800S as daily drive only so i'm gonna find cables that could improve the vocal of it.


----------



## Louisiana

I was just about to order a cable from the Grand Line for my new LCD4 - unfortunately sold out at the moment.
Too bad.


----------



## Omnax1 (May 4, 2022)

Hello,

Below are my impressions / short review of the Master Line cable which I have bought for the Audeze headphones.

First I am going to say, that I live in the UK and was surprised that I could not choose UK as a destination country at the checkout. I have contacted Lavricables through the email asking if cable can be shipped to the UK, they have confirmed to me that they of course ship to the UK. Later on I have found out that there is mention of this in their website F.A.Q. which I did not read to be honest, but thought to myself that this should be better highlighted to the protentional customers. Looking at the website now, this seems to be sorted, which is very good.

I have exchanged several emails with Lavricables, and I have to say that customer experience was absolutely stellar. I have always received reply within matter of minutes and responses were very helpful. Big shout on this.


Here is cable I have bought:

Master Line cable for the Audeze
1.5m long multistrand litz awg22
Aeco 6.3mm (Pure copper) - Source connector
Furutech FT-610 mini xlr - Headphone connectors
Lavricables Carbon Y Splitter
no sleeving
no burn in service.



Before I get to the cable itself, I need to mention, that I have ordered this cable on Monday morning. I was told that I should receive it by Wednesday or Thursday same week as long as I use express delivery, which I did. My cable was made on Monday, shipped on Tuesday and arrived on Wednesday, absolutely amazing comparing to how long you might wait for some of the competitor cables.

Now lets talk about the cable. Cable has arrived in small cardboard box, together with carrying bag and sticker. All well protected.

Cable looks absolutely beautiful, it has immaculate finish and very clear coating which beautifully shows its silver colour. I love that stress relieves are clear as well, and right channel is marked by thin red strip just below the connector, very clean design.

Cable itself is extremely flexible, light and has pretty much zero microphonics, this was my biggest surprise which made me very happy as I have found this cable to be pleasure not only to look at but also to use. Lavricable carbon splitter is great as well, as it does its job without adding extra weight.

One little gripe for me is, that if I knew beforehand how great this cable will be, I would definitely go with the Grand Line as I found master line to be little bit on a thin side compared to the large size of the Audeze earcups. This is in no way criticism of Lavricables, as they clearly state as to what AWG this cable is, I just failed to visualise it before I got my hands on it.

Now to the sound, I went with best specification in terms of the connectors, just to avoid any regrets down the line. I guess it might sound like a cliché, but cable very clear and clean sound signature with very precise and open soundstage. I find it slightly leaner compared to the customcans cable I was using before, but it does make it up in terms of the coherence, imaging and speed.

Overall if I had to give it an arbitrary score, it would be 9.5 out of 10 and that is simply because I would like tiny bit more weight to the sound. Sadly for me, now I am thinking about getting Grand Line cable for my Focal Utopia, which is unfortunately out of stock at the moment.

Heartily recommended.


----------



## Salmonad

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Anybody who is interested in buying Grand ZMF MEZE AUDEZE Lavricables headphone upgrade cable 1.5m, please message me.


Do you still have the cable?


----------



## Toonartist (May 13, 2022)

Ordered the Lavricables Grand cable on Wednesday morning and received midday today... ordered, made and sent from Lativa to the UK in 48hrs 😳

No comments yet as it's running in at the moment but I have to commend them for how fast they completed and delivered this order 👍🏻

I'll add comments later after I've had a good listen after it's had time to run in! Build quality feels very good so far though!

Cable details.

Grand Silver Meze Elite upgrade
Length:3 m
Silver: Multistrand litz 6n awg20 cryo (4 cores)
Headphone plugs: Furutech FT-610mf
Plug: Aeco XLR 4 Rhodium (copper)
Y splitter :Lavricables carbon
Silk sleeving: No sleeving
Burn in service: No


----------



## JimmyD79

I purchased a Lavricables Grand Silver cable for my Focal Stellia’s with Aeco connectors and balanced XLR termination. I placed the order on Thursday and it arrived the following Tuesday with express shipping from Latvia to Australia!

I didn’t choose the burn-in service but the cable already sounds FAR better than the Focal stock cable… not to mention it’s beautifully made with no memory, kinks or micro-phonics which the stock cable is notorious for.

This cable really opens up the soundstage with the Stellia’s and there’s much better imaging and separation as well. It’s so good already and I’ve barely started the burn-in process.

I love what I’m hearing so far and I’d highly recommend Lavricables to anyone who’s looking to upgrade their headphone cable. I’m already looking at a Lavricable for my Sennheiser HD600’s now.


----------



## krude

JimmyD79 said:


> I purchased a Lavricables Grand Silver cable for my Focal Stellia’s with Aeco connectors and balanced XLR termination. I placed the order on Thursday and it arrived the following Tuesday with express shipping from Latvia to Australia!
> 
> I didn’t choose the burn-in service but the cable already sounds FAR better than the Focal stock cable… not to mention it’s beautifully made with no memory, kinks or micro-phonics which the stock cable is notorious for.
> 
> ...


Tidy setup 🥰


----------



## JimmyD79

krude said:


> Tidy setup 🥰


Thanks!🙂👍


----------



## krude (May 30, 2022)

Few months ago I tried the Susvara Grand cable. It transformed the headphone for me, opened all of the frequencies. I'm so impressed that I treated my Utopia with the same cable. Just testing today, and same impressions. Opened up, details galore, a lot more clear and visceral experience. Thank you Lavricables


----------



## Toonartist (May 31, 2022)

"Opened up, details galore, a lot more clear and visceral experience."

I'd agree with that.

It's taken me longer to get a clear view of the changes as I also added a Furutech FI-50 plug to to the existing power cable at about 100hr mark of burning in the Grand. I didn't think it would impact the sound that much but the burn in for that was a lot harsher than the Meze Grand! All great now though. I would say you need to give the Grand plenty of time to burn in, sounded quite harsh with less than 50hrs but by 75hrs was starting to reveal what it was capable of. 150hrs is probably about right though.

I find the Meze Grand compared to the Meze Silver upgrade cable offers a wider stage with more clarity, sparkle but without fatigue. Moving between the two you sent the Meze cable has a tighter soundstage and slightly warmer, rounder tones. The Grand certainly has more sparkle and detail and I think if you can, having both is great depending on what you're listening too or your mood. The Meze I guess is a little more laid back... but not massively. It makes me interested in trying a good quality 100% copper cable as well.

So, excellent sound and build quality... looks great too! I'd certainly recommend it to anyone looking for a high quality headphone cable 👍🏻


----------



## Melting735

I'm debating between Grand and Master for Abyss Diana Phi.

I will lean for portable use but I still do quite a lot of listening at home. Is Grand one much heavier? How different they sound?


----------



## Toonartist

Melting735 said:


> I'm debating between Grand and Master for Abyss Diana Phi.
> 
> I will lean for portable use but I still do quite a lot of listening at home. Is Grand one much heavier? How different they sound?


Can't compare between Grand / Master but I found the Grand to be lighter than the Meze Silver Upgrade cable which is a half metre shorter. The one I have is 3m so for portable and doesn't feel that heavy and you'll be going a lot shorter so I can't imagine the weight being a problem.

Hopefully someone who's had both Master/Grand will give you a definitive answer


----------



## Piotr Michalak

I have roughtly 20-30 Lavricables cables (interconnects, headphones, IEMs...). I'm always amazed especially with the super-fast service. Price/quality is through the roof when compared with many other brands, which means they are affordable especially compared to some Singaporean brands  I also repaired many cables with them and the experience was the same. Highly recommended.


----------



## Clawd

Hello,

Just for a very brief review of a Lavricable connector (from 4 pin XLR female to 6,35 mm (1/4 plug). 

I ordered the Grand awg20 multistrand litz, Furutech XLR 4 female, to Aeco 6.3, because I was absolutely satisfied with all the previous Lavricables I bought (3 Grand Line, one for my Susvara, one for my Final Audio D8000, which I reviewed in this thread, one for my Mysphere 3.2, + another cable for the Mysphere.) 




And I wanted to replace the JPS connector, that came with my Abyss Phi TC (right in the picture.)
And, as always, I was amazed by the quality of the Lavricable (left in the picture). I immediately  noticed a genuine sound improvement : more detailed, purer sound, better layering, and perfect built. Once again, highly recommended.


----------



## RonnieMK7R (Jun 21, 2022)

Just made my second purchase from Lavricables and I'm glad to say that the great reviews are all correct. My first purchase came about six months ago and I bought and Ultimate Silver cable for my IEM's with a 4.4 balanced connector for my Sony NW-WM1A. I opted out of the burn in option because I enjoy hearing how the sound changes as the cable burns in. At first the clarity and sparkle wasn't there but now after 115 hrs it's been a big improvement already and I'm really excited to hear what it sounds like after the recommended 150 hrs.

I just received my second purchase about three weeks ago for my old modded Sony MDR-Z7 and this time I opted in for the 150hrs burn in service and it was definitely worth it as right away the difference in sound were very obvious. I'm really impressed with the quality of the build and the quality of service as well. The only tough part is having to wait a week before the cable get shipped when opt in for the burn in service but aside from that Lavricables will be my go to from now on for silver cables.


----------



## KelFab (Jul 29, 2022)

Some closeups of a Grand Silver (cable porn lol 😂) the cable is really shiny with this beautiful day, and it’s interessant to see how the litz wire is apparent :


----------



## devilboy

I HAVE the cable and I'm still drooling over here. Beautiful pics! Beautiful cable porn!


----------



## lavricables

@KelFab wow, so beautiful! We should invite you as our photographer


----------



## rreynolds

KelFab said:


> Some closeups of a Grand Silver (cable porn lol 😂) the cable is really shiny with this beautiful day, and it’s interessant to see how the litz wire is apparent :


Aside from the obvious sound improvements, part of me wants ALL of my headphones to have Grand Silver just for looks alone.


----------



## OCC7N

any suggestion for Susvara. isnt susvara 3.5mm?

I only have 2.5 option:
https://www.lavricables.com/cables/grand-silver-hifiman-susvara-he1000-edition-x-upgrade-cable/


----------



## lavricables

@OCC7N indeed, latest Susvara models come with 3.5mm plugs. Cable here will be compatible with 3.5mm Susvara as well.


----------



## OCC7N

lavricables said:


> @OCC7N indeed, latest Susvara models come with 3.5mm plugs. Cable here will be compatible with 3.5mm Susvara as well.


Thanks 

Nice to know. how long does it take from ordering to shipping?


----------



## lavricables (Aug 3, 2022)

all cables are made and shipped in few days time normally. Shipping within EU via registered mail is around 2 weeks, sometimes faster. EMS is a bit faster service. UPS express takes 1-2 business days.


----------



## KelFab

In practice, it's hard to wait longer than the UPS express delivery time 
Especially when you think about all the burn in you have to do after reception, the sooner you'll receive it the sooner it'll be on top ! 
Mine just passed the 150 h burn in, it's rather amazing on the Meze Elites !


----------



## Toonartist

It certainly is. I do feel it still improves a little after 150hr but that is certainly the main milestone!


----------



## jonathan c

Grand Silver in action…(wonderful for the DT880 and the DT1770 (not in picture)):


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Salmonad said:


> Do you still have the cable?


Hi Salmonad,  Apologies for late reply. Unfortunately I don’t have it anymore.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Toonartist said:


> Can't compare between Grand / Master but I found the Grand to be lighter than the Meze Silver Upgrade cable which is a half metre shorter. The one I have is 3m so for portable and doesn't feel that heavy and you'll be going a lot shorter so I can't imagine the weight being a problem.
> 
> Hopefully someone who's had both Master/Grand will give you a definitive answer


Hi Toonartist, Grand is touch clearer and touch better in sounstaging. Listening to Hans zimmer soundtracks from Dark knight, Transformers soundtracks and Gladiator soundtracks will help you find the difference easily.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Toonartist said:


> It certainly is. I do feel it still improves a little after 150hr but that is certainly the main milestone!


Yes it does. Especially bit of that initial harshness associated with Silver cables goes away completely.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

krude said:


> Few months ago I tried the Susvara Grand cable. It transformed the headphone for me, opened all of the frequencies. I'm so impressed that I treated my Utopia with the same cable. Just testing today, and same impressions. Opened up, details galore, a lot more clear and visceral experience. Thank you Lavricables


Nice set up. I Know what you mean. Welcome and enjoy listening


----------



## OCC7N

Are the cables pure silver or silverplated copper?

Grand series


----------



## devilboy

Silver.
I believe 99.999%


----------



## rreynolds

OCC7N said:


> Are the cables pure silver or silverplated copper?
> 
> Grand series


All lines from Reference to Grand are silver.


----------



## OCC7N

For some reason I think I should try pure silver for the Susvara. With copper it sound actually pretty good, but maybe on the warm side.

My earlier experience from silver is that it sound “brighter” than copper


----------



## KelFab (Aug 6, 2022)

isn’t there a graphene core in the center of each cable ?
(as described Here)


----------



## lavricables

@OCC7N Grand will reveal more transparency and focus, fast pacing, more air to the soundstage. We use only 5n purity silver in our cables and cryo treated 6n purity in Grand headphone and iem cables.

@KelFab small group of graphene cores is added only in Grand line.


----------



## marcus2704

I wanted to replace the cable I use with my Diana TCs as it was too short for my listening position.   I looked around, and was recommended the Lavricable Grand by a fellow TC owner.  Order placed, and a short wait later it arrived and I have put about two days worth listening into it so far and wanted to give some brief impressions.

The cable I ordered is the Grand Silver Abyss Diana upgrade cable at 2M in length.  It is a silver  multistrand litz 6n awg20 cryo (4 cores) for those into the tech specs, with a Aeco XLR 4 Rhodium (copper) amp termination.  At the headphone end, it has standard 2.5mm connectors, as the Diana has its own unique plugs it will not be flush, but the connectors are housed securely and there are no issues here (see photos).

In terms of sound, I can hear a improvement with the low end, which seems more controlled, and the overall sound is cleaner across the board.  The cable itself is superbly well made, and is light and causes no discomfort at all in use.  

I am very happy with the performance and the service provided by Lavricables, and would not hesitate to recommend them for anyone looking to upgrade their headphone cable.


----------



## OCC7N (Aug 15, 2022)

Im looking at the connector because I have to know there dimension(chord tt2)

The AECO seem to be flat and Viablue which works perfectly is rounded.

It looks like the AECO will touch the casing of my tt2.

Anyone with TT2 can confirm they are not touching the case?

EDIT: maybe the answer doesn’t matter because I am ordering an amp that does not have this issue.

EDIT: It does not matter anymore because I am going to buy external amp for TT2 that doesnt have this issue


----------



## PMac2204

Just received my new Lavricables ultimate Silver Focal Elear Clear upgrade cable - 2.5 m. Needed to replace my Focal Clears balanced cable which failed.. connected to Focal Arche.  Im not an expert, but can appreciate the quality, comfort & style of the cable. Listening to the headphones through the new cable is a definite improvement, I can hear details and individual instrument, artists voices are more defined. I love taking time out with my music, this has renewed my interest to try it with music I haven’t listened to for a long time. Lavricables have excellent customer service, very accommodating and helped me to track my parcel stuck in a Covid backlog


----------



## Andyb90

I also recently got an ultimate cable and I'm extremely pleased with it. Would have liked to got a bit more listening in but my streamer has been playing up lately. Have a new streamer inbound though so should be able to get some extended sessions in with the new cable soon enough


----------



## OCC7N

I have seen som of the cables braided but not all the way up to the earcup. If I order braided will it be only to the splitter?


----------



## ChJL (Aug 20, 2022)

Clawd said:


> Hello, just to share my experience with the three Lavricables I bought. (For Final Audio D8000, for Hifiman Susvara, and for Mysphere 3.2.)
> 
> As sources, I use Chord Blu MK2 with Chord Dave, connected by double SOtM BNC cables, and an Accuphase DP 570.
> As amps, I use a Viva audio 2A3, Tskaridis Apollon monoblocks, and an Audiovalve Solaris with an internal DAC.
> ...
I'm thinking of getting a Grand for my D8k pro as well. Since you did not mention anything, are the 3.5mm plugs fitting perfectly? Have you used the cable for any other 3.5 mm HPs? thanks


----------



## Degrayr

Haven't considered Lavricables for some time now since I first heard their name years back. However, really considering a Grand silver now that I want a lighweight premium looking cable for an LCD-4. 

Is the transparent heatshrink option still durable enough for long-term use? Also, how well does Lavricables Grand resist greening from oxidation?


----------



## ChJL

Degrayr said:


> Haven't considered Lavricables for some time now since I first heard their name years back. However, really considering a Grand silver now that I want a lighweight premium looking cable for an LCD-4.
> 
> Is the transparent heatshrink option still durable enough for long-term use? Also, how well does Lavricables Grand resist greening from oxidation?


I use a 2 years old Lavricable (not Grand) but no oxidation and all heatshrinks are in place.  Why not use a carbon splitter? The Grand is a 20awg Cable and I compare it with Arctic Cable which at the same price are thicker but "only" copper (Talos, Apeiron) and when entering silver or silver/copper AC cables then the price doubles (Gladius and up).
Always back to the crossroads, which way to go???


----------



## Degrayr (Aug 21, 2022)

ChJL said:


> I use a 2 years old Lavricable (not Grand) but no oxidation and all heatshrinks are in place.  Why not use a carbon splitter? The Grand is a 20awg Cable and I compare it with Arctic Cable which at the same price are thicker but "only" copper (Talos, Apeiron) and when entering silver or silver/copper AC cables then the price doubles (Gladius and up).
> Always back to the crossroads, which way to go???


I am considering the carbon splitter too. I mainly hesitate because my configuration would be the furutech mini xlr Audeze connector and furutech CF 4.4mm connector, which are both chrome and black, while the Laveicables splitter is gunmetal carbon fiber which still works but doesn't look like the best color choice for this on LCD-4 or the cable.

Also, nice to see you're an Arctic Cables guy. That's my go-to brand atm due to how fast and efficient their customer service is and decent build, but their premium cables do take a massive price jump indeed lol. I love them for their copper stuff.


----------



## ChJL

Degrayr said:


> I am considering the carbon splitter too. I mainly hesitate because my configuration would be the furutech mini xlr Audeze connector and furutech CF 4.4mm connector, which are both chrome and black, while the Laveicables splitter is gunmetal carbon fiber which still works but doesn't look like the best color choice for this on LCD-4 or the cable.
> 
> Also, nice to see you're an Arctic Cables guy. That's my go-to brand atm due to how fast and efficient their customer service is and decent build, but their premium cables do take a massive price jump indeed lol. I love them for their copper stuff.


I don´t have an AC yet, just have to decide between AC copper (others are too expensive for me at this point) or Lavri Grand...
So you think silver will be better for your LCD-4? or do you have an AC for it already?


----------



## rreynolds

Degrayr said:


> Haven't considered Lavricables for some time now since I first heard their name years back. However, really considering a Grand silver now that I want a lighweight premium looking cable for an LCD-4.
> 
> Is the transparent heatshrink option still durable enough for long-term use? Also, how well does Lavricables Grand resist greening from oxidation?


Own 3 Grand line cables for Susvara, Diana TC and LCD-5 and haven't had any issues after over a year. The carbon splitter looks really good too.


----------



## rsbrsvp

Lavricables are a class act company.  My cables were beautifully done- exactly according to my order.  I must say- they are  incredible people.  Their customer service has been beyond any possible expectation.  They assisted me and guided me every step of the way and your response times to my emails have been shockingly quick- but not at the cost of total and complete attention to detail.

I have been using silver litz 6n cabling for my headphones for the last few years.   It has clarity, detail, tightness, and transparency that cannot be beat.  But I always wondered what the exact same substance- 6n silver litz in 17awg would sound like relative to my 24awg.   Well- it is not an issue of simple improvement.  My headphones are now completely different headphones with a totally different sonic signature.  I had no idea how thin sounding my headphones were with the 24awg cable until I got your 17awg cable...  For those who are considering adding some gold or palladium to their 24 or 23awg cable to bring out more bass- I can tell them confidently that this does not work.  I tried it and the gold just muddies everything up.  Silver is the way to go...... if you want the best.....

I would not necessarily say resolution increased using the 17awg cable, but rather it maintained its previous stunning character while gaining immense weight, full bodied bass response, and a 3-D layering which was simply missing on my 24awg silver cable...

In our hi-fi world- no one seems to be too bothered to pay $6,000 for a headphone, but we are all bothered by paying $1,000 for a cable.  I now see that this is an error....  The cable is not less important to the sonic signature than the headphone.  Not a drop less......  and the idea to use adapters allowing me to transfer my one main cable to my other headphones in a matter of 30 seconds is ingenious...

If anyone thinks they know what their headphones sound like with 24awg or even 20awg cable- they have no idea of the potential there is from the 17awg.  The difference is huge.....

Lavricables transformed my headphones into new ones at a price much much lower than anyone else, with speed, precision, and beauty....  I contacted several other manufacturers who all wanted around double their asking price for the same thing and with wait periods of many months as everything is out of stock.  

This is the best deal in high end headphone cables.....


----------



## lavricables

OCC7N said:


> I have seen som of the cables braided but not all the way up to the earcup. If I order braided will it be only to the splitter?


yes, it will be sleeved in black until the Y split if you meant that.


ChJL said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Grand for my D8k pro as well. Since you did not mention anything, are the 3.5mm plugs fitting perfectly? Have you used the cable for any other 3.5 mm HPs? thanks


the 3.5mm plugs hold very well. In fact we have update the plugs and they look now as the ones here. The cable is also compatible with the following headphones: Stellia, D9200, HE1000se, D9200, Liric, Z1R, Era-1, Spirit Torino. Hope it helps.


Degrayr said:


> Haven't considered Lavricables for some time now since I first heard their name years back. However, really considering a Grand silver now that I want a lighweight premium looking cable for an LCD-4.
> 
> Is the transparent heatshrink option still durable enough for long-term use? Also, how well does Lavricables Grand resist greening from oxidation?


there is no oxidation or what so ever since every strand inside the wire is individually enameled. Transparent heatshrink with logo is very tiny and holds on the cable very well. Pls also note that awg20 Grand line is not a lighweightcable. Although it is very flexible and soft, you could still feel the silver inside it due to the big silver gauge used.


----------



## brokemember

rsbrsvp said:


> Not a drop less...... and the idea to use adapters allowing me to transfer my one main cable to my other headphones in a matter of 30 seconds is ingenious...



Do you mean something like Hart Audio interconnect system or are you referring to using the adapters on he headphone connector end?


----------



## Clawd

ChJL said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Grand for my D8k pro as well. Since you did not mention anything, are the 3.5mm plugs fitting perfectly? Have you used the cable for any other 3.5 mm HPs? thanks


Hello, and yes, the plugs fit perfectly. And as wrote in my review, this cable brought my D8000 to an impressive and top level. From this cable there is no way back. And for your info, I'm considering selling it, as I'm planning to get rid of most of my gear, including my D8000, to buy a Shangri-La Senior. So let me know via PM if you might be interested by the Grand for D8000. Best regards.


----------



## Degrayr

ChJL said:


> I don´t have an AC yet, just have to decide between AC copper (others are too expensive for me at this point) or Lavri Grand...
> So you think silver will be better for your LCD-4? or do you have an AC for it already?


No silver or AC yet for Audeze, I'm actually a copper guy so wanted to try something different for once haha. I usually use AC's Aegis cable for headphones, but need a lighter version than a fat braided model. Was considering this or a Magnus from AC next just for something lighter with good aesthetics for LCD-4.


----------



## ChJL

rsbrsvp said:


> Lavricables are a class act company.  My cables were beautifully done- exactly according to my order.  I must say- they are  incredible people.  Their customer service has been beyond any possible expectation.  They assisted me and guided me every step of the way and your response times to my emails have been shockingly quick- but not at the cost of total and complete attention to detail.
> 
> I have been using silver litz 6n cabling for my headphones for the last few years.   It has clarity, detail, tightness, and transparency that cannot be beat.  But I always wondered what the exact same substance- 6n silver litz in 17awg would sound like relative to my 24awg.   Well- it is not an issue of simple improvement.  My headphones are now completely different headphones with a totally different sonic signature.  I had no idea how thin sounding my headphones were with the 24awg cable until I got your 17awg cable...  For those who are considering adding some gold or palladium to their 24 or 23awg cable to bring out more bass- I can tell them confidently that this does not work.  I tried it and the gold just muddies everything up.  Silver is the way to go...... if you want the best.....
> 
> ...


alrigth, doesn´t AC argue that the thickness of the wire is very/mostley important as well?
The Grand Line: _*"Our best products are represented by the Grand line. These are premium awg20 multistrand litz (headphones) and 20-30 core solid silver braided cables..."*_
So where are you getting your 17awg, 6n silver from? thanks!


----------



## lavricables

@ChJL this was a custom build using 8x awg20 Grand line wire.


----------



## KZCloud89

rsbrsvp said:


> Lavricables are a class act company.  My cables were beautifully done- exactly according to my order.  I must say- they are  incredible people.  Their customer service has been beyond any possible expectation.  They assisted me and guided me every step of the way and your response times to my emails have been shockingly quick- but not at the cost of total and complete attention to detail.
> 
> I have been using silver litz 6n cabling for my headphones for the last few years.   It has clarity, detail, tightness, and transparency that cannot be beat.  But I always wondered what the exact same substance- 6n silver litz in 17awg would sound like relative to my 24awg.   Well- it is not an issue of simple improvement.  My headphones are now completely different headphones with a totally different sonic signature.  I had no idea how thin sounding my headphones were with the 24awg cable until I got your 17awg cable...  For those who are considering adding some gold or palladium to their 24 or 23awg cable to bring out more bass- I can tell them confidently that this does not work.  I tried it and the gold just muddies everything up.  Silver is the way to go...... if you want the best.....
> 
> ...


Can we see some pics please?  Really thinking order one for my Meze Elite/Atrium since they both use mini XLR.


----------



## gLer (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi guys, I've just posted my full review of the *Lavricables Ultimate V3 *(for the Sony MDR-Z1R and IER-Z1R) on The Headphone List. You'll find it *HERE*, along with some audio pr0n to enjoy. Here's a sample to tempt you...


----------



## Degrayr

@lavricables Will there be any new y-splitter options for Grand line cables in the near future? Would love to see either an all-black or silver version of the carbon splitter design instead of the stock gunmetal colorway.


----------



## lavricables

@Degrayr thanks for suggestion, we will keep it in mind. In the nearest time we are not planning to introduce any new Y splitters though.


----------



## OCC7N (Sep 1, 2022)

Possible to buy anything for susvara and arya in reference line?

Site needs updating too confusing. Need to make menus of plugs instead of showing all thos pictures.


----------



## lavricables

@OCC7N no, it should be Ultimate line.


----------



## OCC7N

lavricables said:


> @OCC7N no, it should be Ultimate line.


Thanks 😊


----------



## OCC7N (Sep 2, 2022)

lavricables said:


> @OCC7N no, it should be Ultimate line.


Thanks I found them.

Can I ask what quality the rhodium is for the plugs(earcup) 3.5mm? Like furutech? or Neutrik?

I wanna try rhodium, as I also heard it is more durable. Sound should also be more neutral than warm


----------



## lavricables

OCC7N said:


> Thanks I found them.
> 
> Can I ask what quality the rhodium is for the plugs(earcup) 3.5mm?
> 
> I wanna try rhodium, as I also heard it is more durable. Sound should also be more neutral than warm


It’s our latest custom 3.5mm plug which sounds a bit more open and clear. Rhodium plating is thick as more layers of plating is applied compared to gold plated version. We have also reworked barrel color so it now looks matt grey and is a perfect match for carbon y splitter. Pics will be available a bit later.


----------



## OCC7N (Sep 2, 2022)

lavricables said:


> It’s our latest custom 3.5mm plug which sounds a bit more open and clear. Rhodium plating is thick as more layers of plating is applied compared to gold plated version. We have also reworked barrel color so it now looks matt grey and is a perfect match for carbon y splitter. Pics will be available a bit later.


Ok thanks 

1. Im thinking of the ultimate with aeco xlr4 rhodium. And for the 3.5mm there is only lavricables if I want rhodium?

Im also curious of how they will match AECO and LAVRICABLES.

2. Registered Mail is insured(insurance) right?


----------



## GeoD

I’ve been using Lavricables for almost two years now on my Fostex TH-900. Over the course of my headphone journey I’ve had Lawton Audio Denon D2000 with the Jena Labs cable and other higher end cables. I can say that I’ve been impressed with the sound of the Lavricables, especially in terms of the level of detail I’m hearing in every song. I have been able to pick out things in the background that I never have before. I couldn’t be happier with the value, aesthetics and most importantly the sound from Lavricables!


----------



## smutnyjoe

OCC7N said:


> Im looking at the connector because I have to know there dimension(chord tt2)
> 
> The AECO seem to be flat and Viablue which works perfectly is rounded.
> 
> ...


Hey, @OCC7N can you comment if they touch the casing of the TT2? I like the looks of the AECO and would use them with the TT2


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends, in the past few months I had the pleasure of using a Lavricables Ultimate cable with most of my daily headphones and I remained very satisfied as you can read in my review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lavricables-reference-headphone-cable.22678/review/29265/

I would like to thank Lavricables for reaching and drawing my attention to their line of cables.


----------



## Wladimir

Hey dear fellows,

it's been quite a while since I started this thread and I'm still intensively exploring new grounds and possibilities in this never ending pursuit of a perfect musical experience.

To this day, I changed and tried so many things in this segment that it's impossible to count anymore. But one thing remained in my chain thorough this journey and it's time to give some credit, which it deserves. Today, I'd like to share with you my fellow head-fiers, some of my latest conclusions and experiences with beautiful cables from Lavricables.

*Firstly, I'd like to talk about the importance of the headphone cable in a chain.*

From the standpoint of the incoming sound signal to the headphones, it's the very first cable in the chain. And according to my experience, it possesses the utmost importance. There are also other important factors, most of all clean energy, but when this particular cable isn't high performing in the first place, then the rest of the chain doesn't really matter that much anyway.

My experience with various Lavri-cables has been very pleasing this far. I started with these silver cables when my chain was worth €4k - €5k and they immediately elevated my pleasure from listening to previously unheard planes. This continues to scale up the hill with the quality of the chain, now approaching €50k and the gap between these and other cables is still more and more widening, even unbelievably so. Therefore IMO/IME, as far as head-fi goes, the best return on investment is placed on quality headphones cables first (and then power filtering & distribution .

My primary listening gear is still with Empyrean + Lavri Grand line (can't separate those two, cause Empy without Lavri is "junk" in my ears now), while my secondary for more discreet listening consist of Lirics + Lavri Ultimate line (previous version), with which I made this cable comparison. 

Few more observations before I get into comparisons with different cables. Meze Liric are very detailed sounding headphones, but also quite bright in lower treble, especially with a silver cable. In fact so bright that with a revealing and not (completely) treated system is hardly even listenable. The catch here is, what is a completely treated system? That's the never-ending goal, to which we can only approach, but still every bit makes a difference. 

Despite my high-end filtering and power cords everywhere, for my case and environment the breakthrough was replacing my wall outlet and standard home circuit breaker for an audio-grade fuse holder. From that moment on, listening with Lirics together with silver cables became a joy again and that's another testament for the usage of silver in any cables - it's not the silver that makes the sound edgy or harsh - the silver just REVEALS the flaws in the chain elsewhere. And the opportunity of this revealing is that those flaws can then be addressed accordingly 

*So finally, here are my findings of various cables with Meze Lirics, always compared to my own Lavri Ultimate v2:*

Stock cable (short one):
Midrange doesn't sound right or clean to my ears, highs lose some sparkle. Bass is delivered strongly, but isn't clean and going as deep down as Lirics can.
Space is flatted into almost 1D plane (missing height & depth), so no real sensation there.
When music gets busy, everything sounds mixed together in a big mash of sounds.
So stock cable is not an option for me anyway, I'm essentially losing like 35-40% of Lirics technical capabilities and enjoyment really.
Conclusion: Unlistenable.

Meze upgrade PCUHD (copper) cable:
Tonality in mids and cleanness of bass is much better than the stock cable, but overall clarity is still missing (especially in upper registers). Mids are still too thick, bass a little bloaty and some details and low level passages are completely lost. Sense of space deprivation is still there, but let's say it got upgraded 2D now.
Overall, a significant step up from the stock cable - there's some more resolution across the tonal spectrum, but compared to Ultimate v2, it's still quite meshy and uninteresting.

Ultimate v3 (in photos with carbon splitter):
One would expect just little improvements here and there from a new revision, but this has been a surprise really. V3 has a much better articulation of details, more precise separation, much better perceived depth (real deal) - the whole experience is more "inside" the music.
Tonality retains its clarity across the spectrum and is practically the same as v2.

And the last effect, which is quite clearly heard with my gear - echo's end is finally heard where it really is (sometimes very far away

Overall, this Ultimate v3 sounds much more like a tier upgrade, not just a revision. So anyone looking for a first serious upgrade of his/her stock cable and is tightly on the budget, I can whole heartily recommend this Ultimate version and live with it happily.

Few words to Ultimate v2: It's very highly listenable, clean sounding and reasonably detailed, but just doesn't "take me there" as much as v3. If I haven't heard the v3, I'd be happy though. It's the curse of hearing the better that's making me want it 

___________________________________

But why is a better sound so important anyway? Why does it even matter? Well, that is a question for each person individually. To me personally, I'm using the expanded perception of music to expand my own consciousness. It's a very interesting process and it's literally shaping my life for the better, thanks to the expanded point of view on the reality we each have. The best thing with this is that there seemingly isn't a limit, what can be achieved. 

And it's starting to look that in our lifetimes, it has never been so important to be on top of the world events, as it is now. I just hope that the collective humanity will prevail (in time). Best luck to all, be safe.


----------



## legabian34

Hello,
Everybody here agrees to say that cables from Lavricables are great quality and amazing sounding. I want to say that their customers service is top notch too!!
I've ordered a Master silver for my Rad-0 and french post have lost the package. It happened last thursday, all communication with Lavricables has been smooth and kind (very reassuring in this situation) and I've received a new cable today by UPS! Bravo!
The Rad-0 sound much more detailed, soundstage opened and airy, really transformed and it's not placebo effect 
I'm sure it will get even better with burn in.
Thanks again for making great quality products at affordable price


----------



## Ragnar-BY (Oct 30, 2022)

Here is a review of a new Lavricables Master for LCD5. I was lucky that @alxw0w came to visit me today, so we were able to compare our impressions. Looks like silver is really a better choice when it comes to headphone cables.


----------



## gLer

*Hey guys, my full review of the new Master V3 and Grand cables is available here. Enjoy!*

​


----------



## K3cT

lavricables said:


> It’s our latest custom 3.5mm plug which sounds a bit more open and clear. Rhodium plating is thick as more layers of plating is applied compared to gold plated version. We have also reworked barrel color so it now looks matt grey and is a perfect match for carbon y splitter. Pics will be available a bit later.



@lavricables when you have the time can you post some pictures of the 17awg Grand line? I'm curious how much thicker it is compared to the normal 20awg version.


----------



## lavricables

K3cT said:


> @lavricables when you have the time can you post some pictures of the 17awg Grand line? I'm curious how much thicker it is compared to the normal 20awg version.


hi! it's basically 8x awg20 instead of 4x as in Grand line.


----------



## JayDM

Was very, very happy with the Master iem cable I purchased from them.  First off they’re lightning quick, had the cable completed and started on the burn in the day after I purchased.  Was pleasantly surprised at both the build quality and the sonic character.  By far the most reasonably priced silver cables around.  From pictures I expected a well made cable but in hand it’s far nicer than in images and the ergonomics are solid for what is a fairly large wire gauge for an iem cable.  

I’m not really someone who believes in massive sonic changes via cable.  Through the many, many cables I’ve purchased in the past few months ranging from the absolute budget of $50ish up to $1200 I’ve come to notice that there are certainly differences between cables, however they tend to be fairly minor… though the more options I have to try the more I notice those differences and there was a time in the very recent past where I generally brushed off sonic differences in cables altogether.  I say this because I was surprised at the fact that the Lavricable did give me a bit of noticeable improvement in separation and detail retrieval, not massive, but perhaps the most instantly apparent I’ve heard so far.  Grain of salt as A.)this is the first custom aftermarket iem cable I’ve ordered(other were all headphone cables),  B.)the iem I’m using atm is not the most detailed and any improvement will be easily apparent, and C.) the cable I was using beforehand was poor to aggressively mediocre at best.

So, yeah.  Good experience all around.


----------



## Ultrainferno

On Fridays we review cables and this time we're checking out the Lavricables Ultimate Line. An article by @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/lavricables-ultimate-line-review/


----------



## Ichos

I had the privilege of using the Master line sky-blue cable with two of my best headphones.
Find out how I liked it by reading the review!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lavricables-master-line-v3.26144/review/29835/


----------



## shwnwllms

If anyone is in the market for a Lavricables Reference line (MMCX / 4.4mm) I have my Audeze Euclid upgrade cable up for sale in the classifieds 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...-audeze-euclid-upgrade-cable-4-4mm-nib.38590/


----------



## Rins

Does anyone have experience with Lavricables power cords? I would like it for a streamer.


----------

